# Import in JSP



## tomtomk (25. Apr 2011)

Hallo.

Vorweg, ich bin absoluter Neuling was JSP angeht.
Ich habe mich nun auch schon durch diverse Tutorials und Forenbeiträge durchgearbeitet, komme aber an einem Punkt nicht weiter. Das liegt vorallem auch daran, dass in manchen Foren immer unterschiedliche Sachen stehen...

Also ich habe XAMPP inkl. Tomcat installiert. Funktioniert auch alles. 'Normale' JSP-Seiten kann ich aufrufen, Datenbankverbindung habe ich auch hingekriegt.

Nun wollte ich mal nur zum Test eine ganz normale Java-Klasse schreiben und die in meine JSP einbinden.
Die Java-Klasse hat lediglich eine Methode "runCon" die mir nen String wiedergibt.
Die JSP Datei sieht lauf einem Tutorial so aus:

```
<%@ page import = "testpack.*"%>
und dann weiter im Code:
<%
  DB db = new DB();
  db.runCon("test");
%>
```
Meine Frage ist nun: In welchen Ordner muss die vom Compiler erstellte DB.class Datei? Kann mir das jemand verraten? Ich habe schon zig Lösungen ohne Erfolg probiert.
Als Fehler kriege ich einmal eine ClassNotFoundException und dieses hier:

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP:

An error occurred at line: 20 in the jsp file: /web/DB2Test.jsp
DB cannot be resolved to a type


----------



## JimPanse (25. Apr 2011)

Hi,

die Class-Datei werden in einem Java Web-Projekt im WEB-INF/classes Ordner abgelegt.

Klasse in eine JSP-einbinden:


```
<%@ page import="dein.package.DeineKlasse" %>

<%
DeineKlasse a = new DeineKlasse();

//....

%>
```

Grüße


----------



## bronks (25. Apr 2011)

tomtomk hat gesagt.:


> ...
> 
> ```
> <%@ page import = "testpack.*"%>
> ...


Hast Du schon web-inf/classes/testpack probiert?


----------



## tomtomk (25. Apr 2011)

Ok also mein Tomcat liegt hier:

...tomcat\webapps\JSPTestbereich\web\WEB-INF

Also pack ich nun den Ordner "classes\testpack\DB.class" in den WEB-INF Ordner, richtig?

Und dann

```
<%@ page import="testpack.DB" %>
```

Hab ich es richtig verstanden?


----------



## JimPanse (25. Apr 2011)

Noch einfacher wäre es, du nutzt Eclipse und erstellst ein dynamisches Web-Projekt dann erfolgt das alles automatisch! Dazu konfiguriest du den Pfad zum Tomcat in Eclipse und im Anschluss -> Run AS fertig!


----------



## tomtomk (25. Apr 2011)

Hm dann geht das bestimmt auch mit NetBeans, was?

Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## JimPanse (25. Apr 2011)

Jap geht auch mit NetBeans:

www.ziemers.de | Tutorial-Eintrag


----------



## bronks (25. Apr 2011)

tomtomk hat gesagt.:


> Ok also mein Tomcat liegt hier:
> 
> ...tomcat\webapps\JSPTestbereich\web\WEB-INF
> 
> Also pack ich nun den Ordner "classes\testpack\DB.class" in den WEB-INF Ordner, richtig? ...


Ja, so wäre es richtig!

Aber: WEB-INF gehört in den root Deiner WebApp.


----------



## tomtomk (25. Apr 2011)

Ja habe ich mir nach euren Nachrichten mittlerweile auch gedacht.

Ich denke ich hab da irgendwo einen Fehler mit NetBeans gemacht.
Ich werd nachher mal nach der Anleitung von JimPanse vorgehen und es neu aufsetzen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

